# anyone used the Buck Alpha Hunter fixed???



## grappler (Nov 13, 2006)

Looking at purchasing a field dressing knife and have looked around. I like the alpha, just wondering if anyone has used it.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah, i have one. mine has a guthook too. i really like it...no complaints. i almost bought the folding one, but the button to release the blade is right on your index finger so when you're using it, the blade wants to fold in and cut your finger off. i also bought the rubber handle, not the wood. i bought it to use it...not for looks.

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought a Gerber Freeman fixed blade guthook with S30V steel. It is a great knife. It field dressed 6 deer this season and is still sharper than hell.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i have the buck alpha hunter minus the gut hook and it's the best nice i've ever used. my dad agree's. he's been cleaing deer for years and he says from gutting it all the way to butchering it has been one of his favorite knives. i love it. great size and really comfortable in the hand. i'd recomend it


----------



## grappler (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks for the help. I think thats the one im going to get. I just purchased a Gerber freeman folder. It feels good but havent used it yet.
Do ya'll think that a gut hook helps or makes it easier? I have only gutted one deer cause I've only shot one and didnt use a hook. just curious.


----------



## grappler (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks for the help. I think thats the one that im going to get. I just purchased a Gerber freeman folder, feels good but havent used it yet. do yall think that a gut hook helps or makes it easier? Just curious.


----------

